# External use only



## dollarbill (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey all how bout this one . says external use only would this be a poison or a med . Thanks for looken and for any info.bill


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 22, 2007)

Pic of the side panel . Thanks agian all.bill


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 22, 2007)

YES CONSIDERED A POISON AND SHOULD BE BLOWN IN MOLD. THAT ONE IS PRETTY HARD TO COME BY,BUT ONLY SIDE EMBOSS KEEPS IT FROM BEING A REAL KILLER FIND. LET ME KNOW YOU DECIDE TO TRADE/SELL IT. THANKS RICK.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey  Rick I belive it is blow in mold applied top. heres a pic of the top seams stop just above the shoulder. Oh allways up to sale or trade .Give me shout . Thanks for the info and good luck diggen .bill


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 23, 2007)

another of the side


----------

